# Xsolution Xhome Visualisierung



## Speedtriple (5 November 2011)

Xhome ist eine super Visualisierung zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Gerade in Verbindung mit einer Wago SPS. Hier ist es möglich die generierte Symbolikdatei zu importieren. Wenn vorher Typen mit bestimmten Schlüsselworte versehen sind, sind dann alle Datenpunkte in der Visualisierung sofort verfügbar und funktionstüchtig.


mehr Infos unter www.Xsolution.de


----------



## DiX (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem System gesammelt? Hat ja scheinbar sehr viele Funktionen und Möglichkeiten. 

Gruß DiX


----------

